# spade tails?



## oaken (May 24, 2011)

Is it possible to breed a spade tail with out owning one? I learned you can breed a combtail by having a deltatail X crowntail, and was wondering if there was a possible cross breeding for spades too?

I have a female delta and she looks very much like a spade, and was hoping that I could breed her with ______tail to have spades..?

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Betta Splendens - Half Moon, Double Tail, Crown Tail Bettas - The Spade Tail

Will this help?;-)​


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

If your female looks like she has a spade tail then she isn't a delta tail... Spade is a variation of veil tail so you would have to find veil tails that have close to spade like characteristics then cross the offspring that show the most promise. After a few generations you might get some.


----------

